# Racer's mustache



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

really cute!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it!!! I did a donut mustache on a tpoo Saturday, it really suits certain dogs. I want to grow a goatee on Dash, just have to make myself get past the awkward stage! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Love it!!! I did a donut mustache on a tpoo Saturday, it really suits certain dogs. I want to grow a goatee on Dash, just have to make myself get past the awkward stage! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure what you call this...top is shaved so not a donut but bottom is long so not a French. Guess it's a modified donut??? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I really like it! It gives his face a very wise and noble demeanor!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with Molly, but you look really wise!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love that it's a different color, just like my own goatee!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Anna!!! He reminds me of a jewish man! he is so cute!!
Btw, in August or september would you possibly be able to help me set the continental clip on Dreamer? Judy said she was tempted to bring Dreamer over to have it done last week, but the coat isn't quite that long yet.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent! Keep it growing!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> Oh my gosh, Anna!!! He reminds me of a jewish man! he is so cute!!
> Btw, in August or september would you possibly be able to help me set the continental clip on Dreamer? Judy said she was tempted to bring Dreamer over to have it done last week, but the coat isn't quite that long yet.


Judy wanted to bring her to me? That's funny. Send me a side pic closer to when you are ready. I'll try to get an idea of where the lines should be and I'll have an even better idea in person. I'll be happy to help but just so you know it has been trial and error for me lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Quossum said:


> Excellent! Keep it growing!


Unfortunately it may come off in Sept. I'm looking at showing him in a Champions class at a UKC specialty. I will probably grow it back after.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

poolann said:


> I'm not sure what you call this...top is shaved so not a donut but bottom is long so not a French. Guess it's a modified donut??? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Half bitten donut!!  hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool!




poolann said:


> Is really coming along. The first pic is from the middle of May when I had just started it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is amazing how fast it grows. The look does suit him, although I like a clean face myself. The cool thing is that we can keep changing it all.


----------

